# افران سباكة المعادن



## gebreel (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أفران سباكة المعادن
1. 
[عدل] فرن البوتقة
هو عبارة عن فرن يدفن أكثر من نصفه تحت الأرض ، ويبطن جداره الطوب الحراري الذي يحتوي على نسبة 42% الومينا وتوضع بداخله بوتقة تصنع من مادة الجرافيت أو الزركونيوم أو السلمندر ويتوزع اللهب من خلال فتحة في الأسفل موصلة بجهاز نفخ (blower) يقوم بالتوزيع الحراري للهب داخل الفرن
ويتميز هذا الفرن بالتوزيع الحراري الجيد نتيجة لشكله الدائري .
ويعتبر هذا النوع من الأفران بطيئ جدا مقارنة بأنواع أخرى من الأفران ، لذا لا يستخدم إلا في المعادن الغير حديدية وفي المسابك الصغيرة ذات الإنتاج الضعيف . كما أن هذا النوع من الأفران لا يسمح بالتحكم في عناصر المعدن المنصهر ، ولا في درجات الحرارة
يستخدم هذا النمط من صهر المعادن في صب المسبوكات بعدد محدود ولصب قطع الغيار الغير متوفرة في الاسواق في الدول النامية .. ويستخدمه الفنانون في صب التحف المعدنية الصغيرة .. وفي العادة يكون في البدأ تحضير نموذج شمعي أو من الخشب السهل التشكيل أو من لدائن خاصة ،, ويعمل قالب رملي مخلوط بدبس التمرأو دبس قصب السكر أو مواد لاصقة شبيهه حيث يقوم الدبس بتقوية تماسك القالب ،ويتم تسخين القالب لتجفيف الرطوبة التي قد تفسد العمل ،, ويمكن عمل قالب من الحديد ليمكن استخدامه مرات متعددة .. ولكنه لا يصلح لسبك الحديد ..ويقوم الفنيون برش بودرة الفحم وبودرة الخشب أو زيت السيارات المحروق على القالب ليسهل نزع المسبوكة من داخل القالب .. وتستخدم ورش تشكيل الذهب نفس البوتقة ولكن بشكل صغير في حجم كوب القهوة ولكنهم يحولون السبائك الذهبية إلى أشرطة ذهبية يتم طرقها وسحبها وفردها بمكائن خاصة وبذا يتم تشكيل صفاح الذهب التي يقطعونها إلى الأشكال المطلوبة .. وفي مصر تتركز محال صهر المعادن من هذا النوع في حي السيدة بالقرب من محطة القطار .. ويقومون بسبك كل ما يخطر على بالك من قطع الغيار للسيارت عندهم ويمكن صب أجزاء مهمة من محركات السيارات أيضا ،,, وبهذه الطريقة يصبون قوالب المنتجات البلاستيكية بهذه الطريقة ويتم تشطيبها بشكل دقيق لإنتاج السلع البلاستيكية .. ويعد فرن البوتقة هو أبو الصناعات المعدنية والزجاجية أيضا وعنه تطورت جميع الأفران وان كانت كل الأفران الأخرى تقدمت على هذا النمط بأشواط كبيرة.
[عدل] فرن الدست
فرن الدست هو أقدم أنواع أفران صهر المعادن على الإطلاق، و يتكون فرن الدست من اسطوانه، مبطنة بالطوب الحراري، طويلة(6 – 11 متر )، شبه دائرية مرتكزه على قاعدة من الحديد الزهر باربعة ارجل من الصلب مفتوحا من أعلى و مزود ببابين من أسفل لادخال الفحم و فتحتين أحدهما لإخراج المعدن المنصهر و الأخرى لازالة الخبث
ويستخدم عادة في صهر الحديد و المعادن الحديديه
و تحتوي شحنه الفرن على المعدن المراد صهره بالإضافة إلى فحم الكوك(8%-16%) و الحجر الجيري. في شكل طبقات حيث تستقر طبقه الكوك في الأسفل ثم طبقه المعدن ثم الحجر الجيري من أعلى
و يستخدم الهواء الذي يضخ من أسفل الفرن في اشعال الكوك
و تستخدم الحرارة المتولدة عن احتراق فحم الكوك في صهر المعدن. بينما يستخدم الحجر الجيري ليتفاعل مع الشوائب الموجودة في المعدن مكونا خبث يطفو على سطح المعدن بعد اتمام عمليه الصهر و يمكن ازالته. كما تساعد تلك الطبقة من الخبث على حمايه المعدن من الاكسدة
و يعد فرن الدست من أكثر الأفران تلويثا للبيئه حيث ينبعث منه غازي أول اكسيد الكربون و رابع اكسيد الكبريت، و للتغلب على ذلك فان افران الدست تكون عادة مجهزه بأنظمة تحكم في العادم لتحبس تلك الانبعاثات و تمريرها على خزانات من المياه لتنقيه العادم أو عن طريق فلاتر.


----------



## كرنفال العطاء (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوعك جدا مفيد وحلو 

بس ياريت تفيدني بالعناصر الداخلية للحديد وشنو فايدتها اذا زادت او نقصت 

ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## د.عماد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم هل اجد عندك اجابة عن صهر المعادن الحرارية مثل الكوبلت والكروم والمولبدنيم احتاج الى صهرها فى مصر فهل تساعدنى راسلنى على الخاص وافر التحية والشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## ahb2 (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لك هذا الموضوع
لكن حاليا وخصوصا في الاردن ( حسب علمي ) حيث كنت مديرا للتصنيع في احد اكبر المصانع المتخصصة في السكب في الاردن ، تعمل الافران بنظام الحث الكهربائي والذي يضمن دوران المعدن داخل الفرن بعد اذابته وتمك اجهزة الفحص الحديثة من فحص مواصفات ( نسب المواد ) المعدن قبل عملية الصب
وهناك عدة اشكال واحجام لهذه الافران 
واذا كان هناك اي سؤال عن السكب فانا جاهز 
والله الموفق


----------

